# Something everyone should know....



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Especially if you feed bone-in raw diets like PMR -

EVERYONE should at least know the basics of performing the Heimlich on a dog...this is a link that gives you three different methods...

Emergency Canine Heimlich Maneuver

We had a close call last night when one of the dogs swallowed a rather large piece of meat/bone without even crunching it once...Its also a reminder to never walk away from your dogs while eating, especially those dogs that may have any inclination towards gulping their meals.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Why "especially if you feed PMR"? I think it's great information but would benefit more if it was posted in a more general section. The times I've dealt with choking/near choking with dogs were with rawhide (before I knew any better), a nylabone, and dry kibble. It's not really a raw food thing specifically.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I moved this to the General Health section as I felt this belongs here.


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

"Especially if you feed PMR" because you are feeding your dog whole bones with meat attached - and if your dog decides to swallow it whole without even crunching the bone once, you suddenly have a dog with a very large object lodged in it throat.
I'm not saying it is only relavent to raw feeding, nor is it only relavent when you are feeding your dogs - but I think that with feeding raw, there is an increased risk, and one that is rarely ever talked about when everyone is touting why raw feeding is the best diet there is. 
We almost lost our Doberman the other night when he swallowed his dinner whole, without chewing once. Hes been a border-line gulper for awhile, but always crunched a little before swallowing...except for the other night when he decided he needed to just swallow it whole. I felt this was information that could benefit raw feeders, since most do feed bone-in meals and gulping is a commonly talked about issue...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting - I wonder why with small dogs you couldn't just turn them upside down against your body and press their ribs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well this has been discussed and why I had hoped people took me seriously when I posted this thread awhile ago 


ad: Kitchen Kit


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Well this has been discussed and why I had hoped people took me seriously when I posted this thread awhile ago
> 
> 
> ad: Kitchen Kit


i didn't see this thread, but it has something in it I had forgotten even though I have the kitchen tongs - 

my dog trainer told us he had a dog several years ago who got a slobbery tennis ball stuck in his throat and died because the trainer couldn't get a grip on it. He suggested kitchen tongs, also.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Although, it would be kinda difficult to do the Heimlich Type 2 on Aspen LOL!!!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I did that once on a pup, my vets pup, she had gulped her food and I was there, didn't know what I was doing, but grabbed around waist and stomach and did small motions, it worked. Dog was eating kibble....went into her airway. So it can happen with kibble too....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting.
I've actually never seen a faw fed dog choke on their raw meals, though it's pretty preventable by keeping the cuts size appropriat. 
I've seen a handful of dogs choke on kibble, rawhides, and tennis balls though. Scary business.


----------

